# M3 Dämpferbuchsen Grösse Dhx 5



## steppenwolf1980 (20. November 2007)

Hy kann mir zufällig einer auswendig sagen wie die Grösse die  Dämpferbuchsen sind vom M 3 Bj. 2007 , für einen Fox Dämpfer   ?
Will vielleicht mal meinen Dhx Air einbauen.


----------



## bachmayeah (21. November 2007)

ich persönlich würds mit ner schieblehre ausmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf1980 (21. November 2007)

Das war aber nicht meine Frage was ich machen soll ......sondern ob es jemand weiss ;-) .


----------



## bachmayeah (21. November 2007)

[spam]
hajo aber zeitl. xehn wärs sicherlich dennoch die beste lösung  
[/spam]


----------



## DH_RYDA (21. November 2007)

ich glaub rund 34mm.........33,6mm oder so...ganz genau weiss ich es nicht auswendig.


----------



## abiot (18. August 2008)

pack den thread auch nochma aus. brauch nämlich auch neue und kann diese aber grad nicht messen...
@da ryda mit 34mm meinst du beide buchsen oder eine?
grüße


----------



## DH_RYDA (18. August 2008)

so, jetzt weiss ichs genaz. 2 mal 34mm (wobei das Dämpferauge beim DHX einen Durchmesser von 12,7mm hat)


----------



## Inconocido (18. August 2008)

achtung: bei dämpfern die schon n paar tage aufm buckl haben 12,75mm!!!! wegen des kupferrings im dämpferauge!!!
die passen perfekt!

das rot abgeänderte mass hat übrigens denn sinn das der umlenkhebel mit der dämpferaufnahme am hinterbau keine so starke querspannung beim klemmen mehr hat


----------



## mc schrecka (1. Juni 2009)

wo bekomm ich die denn her? möglichst schnell


----------



## abiot (1. Juni 2009)

hab meine damals beim mailorder bestellt,
sonst beim localshop..
grüße


----------



## mc schrecka (1. Juni 2009)

@ Abiot: Merci

Local Shop denk ich eher net, is ziemlich verplant und hat nix auf Lager. Hab mir jetz die 34er beim Mailorder bestellt. Denk mal die passen auch auf einen M3 von 2005 oder? Komm leider nicht zum Messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abiot (1. Juni 2009)

wird schon passen...
meins is zwar 07 aber denk nicht dass sich in dem bereich was geändert hat...
grüße


----------



## mc schrecka (1. Juni 2009)

Denk ich auch, zur not halt unterlegscheiben ;-)
Merci dir


----------

